# اريد تعليم برنامج الباور ميل والباور شيب



## eng.hamada adel (11 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اولا اتمنا من الله سبحانه وتعالى دوام الصحه والعافيه على كل الاعضاء
وارجو افادتى فى شرح برنامج الباور ميل والباور شيب او ارسال ملف pdf

ولكم جزيل الشكر 


لا اله الا انت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين ​


----------

